# Скачки температуры...



## Julia2807 (10 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте! У меня ВСД. Никак не могу понять закономерность и связано ли это с ВСД. В  общем, температура моего тела падает при физической нагрузке, после еды - то есть там, где она по идее должна повышаться. И причем падает на 1,5-2 градуса сразу. В результате начинаю пылесосить с температурой 37, заканчиваю уже ползком с 35. И она быстро восстанавливается, если полежать.
Такое было в 11-летнем возрасте, в 15 и в 24 года. Там были сильные физические нагрузки - аэробные. Температура падала до 34,5.
Сейчас она падает при прохождении 50м, при занятиях на велотренажере, уборке, еде, после горячей ванны. Я сижу дома и не рискую с выходами. Только лежу и сижу хорошо.
Связано ли это с ВСД или искать причину в другом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2016)

Нормальная температура.

А меряете зачем?


----------



## Julia2807 (11 Фев 2016)

Потому что чувствую себя плохо - либо от температуры, либо от какого-то процесса, сопровождающегося падением температуры. На самом деле температура - это не первое, что я измеряю, пытаясь найти причину плохого самочувствия. Давление обычно 100-110/55-70.
Может, это шея дает такое? У меня там 2 протрузии с4-6, экстравазальная компрессия обеих ПА, снижение кровотока при повороте влево до 40%. Может, при нагрузке мозгу требуется больше крови, которую эти артерии пропустить не могут?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2016)

Жалобы опишите.


----------

